# Goyder river rainbow fish sexing.



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

So I have three Goyder river rainbow fish and I need help sexing a couple of them. I am 100% sure I have one male. I have one that I think is also a male, but its body shape has stayed female-like since I bought it. The other one I think is a female because every morning my male likes to spawn with it. My male twitches at her and they touch there heads together and start shaking. I think that's spawning behavior anyway. The female confuses me though as it likes to engage in typical male/male flashing behavior and gets that stripe on the top of its head a lot. All of my bows are about the size of my adult female turquoise rainbow.

My male. Do you guys know why he has that white dot in the middle of his eye?








Male(?) 
















Female(?)








Click on the pics to enlarge them. Thanks


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok here are some pics of the female(?) engaging in the typical male/male sparing. Is it possible for this particular rainbow to be a hermaphrodite? Or is it a male? But why would my male take a fancy to this one if its a male also???

Female(?) in front








Female(?) in front








This pic is blurry, but you can tell they are sparing. Female(?) in front








This pic shows the female(?) displaying the blue stripe on the top of her head. 








Click pics to enlarge.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I think those are all males... Females aren't that colorful and are more slender

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Yo-han said:


> I think those are all males... Females aren't that colorful and are more slender
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That's possible. I am seeing color displays though, so doesn't that mean there is a female to male ratio? Plus my male likes to display to the possible female and they do spawning behavoir every morning.

I don't know. Does anybody else have an opinon?

These picture were of them this morning by the way.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Males flare to eachother in the absence of females as well. Often called territorial displays. I've never seen Goyder rainbows in real life but other trifasciata rainbows have females that are more slender and less colorful.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Anybody else have an opinion?


----------

